# Needing supplier of non hotfix rhinestones



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good supplier for non hotfix rhinestones. Don't need Swarovski just some good Korean rhinestones that don't have the glue on the back. Specifically need ss16's in the clear and light Siam...Thanks for any help.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Try the rhinestone guy.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Rhinestone Guy


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks but Rhinestone Guy only has the Korean priced stones in the clear and AB. The Precisosa and Swarovski come in the colors but they are a higher price .....need a supplier that offers the Korean in the non hotfix in the colors and clear.


----------

